# Kaufempfehlung Samsung Fernseher



## Lude969 (30. Mai 2014)

Hey bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Fernseher fündig geworden. Zumindest glaub ich das. Es soll ganz sicher ein Samsung werden da ich Handy und Tablet ohne Probleme dort anschließen möchte und auch sonst mit meinen bisherigen Samsung sachen sehr zufrieden bin. Fanboy sozusagen... 

Ich habe mir den UE50H6470 rausgesucht den es nur heute bei uns im MM für 797€ gibt oder die komplette nächsten Woche bei Saturn für 799€. 

Einzig im MM steht im Prospekt das es sich um einen UE50H6470SSX handelt. Für finde absolut nicht für was das SSX steht. Im Saturn Prospekt steht der normale UE50H6470.

Für mich als Laie hören sich die Angaben ok an aber würde euch gerne mal drüber schauen lassen. Was ich gerne hätte is WLan Smart Tv aber das hat er ja alles.

Hier mal ein Link auf die MM Seite für die Produktbeschreibung. 

http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/SAMSUNG-UE50H6470,48353,460667,1189009.html?langId=-3

Kann ich hier bedenlenlos zuschlagen? Und für was steht das SSX? Im Notfall könnte ich ne Woche später im Saturn ohne SSX laufen.

Edit: Natürlich bin ich für Vorschläge für andere Fernseher offen. Nur bei Samsung wollte ich doch gerne bleiben. Auch wenn zb. Gerade von LG ein 55 Zoll für gerade mal 50 euro mehr im Prospekt ist und der Fernseher sicher genauso gut ist...

Danke für eure Hilfe Gruß Lude969


----------



## Panagianus (30. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall im inet bestellen


----------



## Gast20180803 (30. Mai 2014)

kannst wohl zuschlagen da er nen 3d-prozessor drin hat und somit auch hochwertigere Komponenten verbaut sind , das einzige was sein wird das es sich um ne abgespeckte variante handelt speziell für die großen märkte , werden wohl paar Sachen fehlen die das selbe Modell auf der Homepage des Herstellers bietet , wenn das drin ist was dir wichtig ist nimm ihn das SSX ist nur die Bezeichnung für speziell diese variante ( extra für MM Anfertigung )


----------



## kevin123 (30. Mai 2014)

allmanso schrieb:


> kannst wohl zuschlagen da er nen 3d-prozessor drin hat und somit auch hochwertigere Komponenten verbaut sind , das einzige was sein wird das es sich um ne abgespeckte variante handelt speziell für die großen märkte , werden wohl paar Sachen fehlen die das selbe Modell auf der Homepage des Herstellers bietet , wenn das drin ist was dir wichtig ist nimm ihn das SSX ist nur die Bezeichnung für speziell diese variante ( extra für MM Anfertigung )


 
Aber dann muss das doch dabei stehen was nicht dabei ist oder?


----------



## Gast20180803 (30. Mai 2014)

nein leider nicht nur durch direkten vergleich rauszufinden , bei meinem Panasonic wars die Fernbedienung für Spiele und die Gesichtserkennung , dafür aber ca. 290,00 euro billiger , war für mich akzeptabel , es wird dir absichtlich schwergemacht mit den vergleichen , deshalb auch dieser zahlen und nummern salat für fast identische geräte


----------



## Lude969 (30. Mai 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall im inet bestellen



Im Internet bekomm ich aber nirgends den Preis. Saturn hat den gleichen bei denen is er ja auch im Angebot und Amazon is er ein wenig teurer das wars. 

Hmm Auf nen USB anschluss oder sowas könnte ich verzichten aber der redt sollte eigentlich alles dabei sein. Die Fernbedienung für das Smart Tv oder die gestigsteuerung mag das alles mal ausprobieren 

Ich frag heute Abend einfach mal nach ob alles drin ist und wen nicht bezahl ich ein wenig mehr un bestell bei Amazon oder schau beim Saturn ob die den richtigen mit allem haben.  Aber nun weiß ich zumindest das der Fernseher was kann wenn ich euer ok habe. Danke


----------



## Lude969 (30. Mai 2014)

Hab eben mal im MM angerufen und wollte mir einen reservieren lassen.. ging nicht weils im Angebot ist. Hatte aber mal angefragt was das SSX bedeutet. 

"Laut MM Verkäufer is das nur die Bezeichnung das es für den deutschen Markt gebaut wurde. Das es Geräte gibt die extra nur für MM und co gebaut werden und dann ihr eigenes Kürzel bekommen sei schlichtweg falsch. Das Problem sei das jeder mit zweistelligen iq etwas im internet verfassen darf und dann so etwas behauptet wird."

Ich glaub ihm das jetzt nicht so ganz da ich mir fast sicher bin so etwas schon direkt von einem MM Verkäufer gehört zu haben. Schlimm ist es ja nicht wenn ein wenig Ausstattung fehlt aber dafür das ganze günstiger ist.


----------



## Holdie (30. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab mir letzte Woche im Saturn den UE48H6270ssxzg gekauft(keine 3d Brillen und 200Hz. weniger). Also das ist nur die Deutsche Version des TV´s. Diese Bezeichnung gibt es direkt bei Samsung.de und Geizhals etc. 
Das Modell kannste dir auch anschauen, wenn du keine 3D Brillen benötigst. Sonst habe ich nämlich keine Unterscheide zum H6470 gefunden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es denn mit Sony? Würde ich Samsung jederzeit vorziehen, anbieten würde sich auch Panasonic aber die sind leider teurer


----------



## Lude969 (30. Mai 2014)

Holdie schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir letzte Woche im Saturn den UE48H6270ssxzg gekauft(keine 3d Brillen und 200Hz. weniger). Also das ist nur die Deutsche Version des TV´s. Diese Bezeichnung gibt es direkt bei Samsung.de und Geizhals etc.
> Das Modell kannste dir auch anschauen, wenn du keine 3D Brillen benötigst. Sonst habe ich nämlich keine Unterscheide zum H6470 gefunden.



Was hast du für deinen bezahlt?

Mehr wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ausgeben da es nur der zweitfernseh wird


----------



## Selenaya (30. Mai 2014)

Das Teil ist sogar sehr gut lies dir bei Amazon die Rez durch oder hier Erfahrungen mit H6470 gesucht, Samsung - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## Holdie (30. Mai 2014)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Was hast du für deinen bezahlt?
> 
> Mehr wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ausgeben da es nur der zweitfernseh wird


 
Ich habe für meinen 659€ bezahlt und bereue es absolut nicht, ganz im gegenteil.


----------



## Lude969 (30. Mai 2014)

Holdie schrieb:


> Ich habe für meinen 659 bezahlt und bereue es absolut nicht, ganz im gegenteil.



So is gekauft 796,99€ plus 100€ für 5 Jahre Garantie. Bin gerade am aufbauen bin schon gespannt ich hatte ja noch ne 10 Jahr alte röhre hier stehen. 

Möchte mich bei euch allen für die Hilfe bedanken


----------

